# HEIRS OF MARS - a tale of sacrifice and revenge on the Red Planet



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, everyone!

I'd like to tell you about one of my novels on Kindle, a science fiction adventure called *Heirs of Mars*.










*The Blurb*

The dream that was Mars has become a nightmare for the children born there.

Asher roams the vast canyons of Mars in search of dying souls ready for digital reincarnation. But his strange profession has its perils. Those who fear the newborn clones have hunted Asher and his friends for years, claiming the lives of countless innocents, including his daughter.

Claudia hosts the two most popular shows on two worlds, exhausting herself to educate the children of Mars and risking her life to raise the morale of the entire population. But when one of her cohosts is brutally murdered, she'll stop at nothing to avenge his death and make Mars safe again for everyone.

Across frozen deserts and over raging volcanoes, Asher and Claudia lead a group of scientists, clones, and bikers on a high-octane charge to end the first war on Mars.

_Heirs of Mars_ follows the lives of six men and women (not all of them entirely human) from the dusty wind farms of the Valles Marineris to the shining city of New Troy, and from the ancient tunnels beneath the Noctis Labyrinth to the sandy highways where daredevils race on single-wheeled motorcycles for a fleeting glimpse of fame and freedom.

*Genre*: science fiction | action/adventure | cyberpunk | artificial intelligence | cloning | robotics | Mars
*Length*: 368 pages | 92,000 words

Take a look at the novel, *Heirs of Mars*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049H94G6/

And check out the short story collection, *Heirs of Mars: Preludes*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QTOO4E/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Joe, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to point you to some early reviews of _Heirs of Mars_ on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9608967-heirs-of-mars

And a big promotional offer on my website that is good through this Friday, November 19: http://josephrobertlewis.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/heirs-of-mars-november-ebook-giveaway/

Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Readers,

To celebrate the season, *Heirs of Mars* has been reduced to *$0.99* for the month of December.

You can find reader reviews on the Amazon page above as well as these sites below:

*Goodreads*
*MotherLode*

Thanks!
________________________
Joseph Robert Lewis: blog


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello readers,

I'm pleased to say *Heirs of Mars* has been getting some very positive and very thoughtful reviews.

"It's a brilliant book, a compelling story, well-told...Damn near perfect."
-- Marian A.

"A fantastic book, and I have no hesitations in recommending it...Heirs of Mars is a very interesting book. The characters are all engaging and very human (even the not technically human ones). There were no "heroes" and few "villains." Everyone was grey, with lots of darkness in them; I think grounding the book in such life-like characters helped bring alive the setting. The setting is where the book excelled. Joseph Robert Lewis has clearly put a lot of thought into what life on Mars would truly be like - from depressed kids to falling birth rates, from being paid in food credits or bandwidth, to the effect clones would have on a population. His descriptions of the Mars colony are so realistic he might almost have been there. On description alone, Heirs deserved a 5 star rating. "
-- Chris K.

"A good read for anyone who likes speculative science fiction...Joseph Robert Lewis has written a compelling book that follows the lives of 6 sentient beings during the days leading up to the end of the war. Each chapter tells a piece of the adventure from one of those beings' reference points. The chapters are clearly marked, and I found this to be a very effective way to give us a more complete picture of what was going on in the minds of the humans, clones and machines involved in this war. The premise of the story was really intriguing, and brought up some interesting concepts; cloning people minutes before they die to save their knowledge, machines that seem almost human and yet they're not, Mars being a viable habitat for people when Earth is not enough. With the changing viewpoints and the engaging concept, this was an easy book to get into. "
-- Grace K.

"The action moves swiftly and because it is described from the different POV gives an interesting perspective on how each of the three "types" of characters are discriminated against or believe that they are wronged. Characters are divided into three types; Humans, clones and Mechs. Each of these groups has their heroes and villains. The book deals with complex subjects but, maybe because of the action, they flow well and are easily understandable. Kept me thinking about the story after I had finished it. Hope there's a sequel it was a good read. "
-- Simon R.

The book is still available for $0.99 for the rest of December, after which it will return to its regular price.

*Get Heirs of Mars on Amazon*

Thanks to all my readers!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello readers,

I have a banner ad going live in a few days for *Heirs of Mars* and I'd like your opinion of my design:










What do you think? Good colors? Too much text? Too crowded?

Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Heirs of Mars is featured on *The Indie Spotlight* today!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

As an author, there are lots of great moments. Finishing a book. Publishing a book.

But I just had one of the more awesome moments possible. Heirs of Mars just got another 5-star review, and the reader said this:

_"A fresh take on the tried and true concept of the social aspects of cloning and robots akin to Asimov or Heinlein."_

Now, he didn't exactly compare me to Asimov and Heinlein, but he kinda did. And that's very, very cool.

So that's my good moment of the day.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello readers,

My science fiction novel, *Heirs of Mars*, has already earned quite a few Amazon reviews but a few more wouldn't hurt! Plus, I've just released a steampunk novel, *The Burning Sky*, and I'd like to get a few reviews on the board. Descriptions are below. If you are interested, simply *PM* me with an email address where I can send you the MOBI (or other format) file and let me know which or both books you'd like to read. Thanks!

*Heirs of Mars*



The dream that was Mars has become a nightmare for the children born there.

Asher Radescu was the last human to come to Mars, but he didn't find the romance and adventure he craved. Instead, he lives in a truck delivering supplies to frontier habs and secretly builds neural clones to keep civilization from collapsing. When an android bounty hunter discovers that Asher is one of the people responsible for the dangerous cloning technology, the entire population of Mars is threatened with annihilation. With the help of underground cloners, resurrected colonists, android defectors, and one gorgeous racing celebrity, Asher must end the first war on Mars before the violence consumes them all.

*The Burning Sky*



Taziri Ohana is an elite airship pilot, though the long hours away from home have taken a toll on her family and she longs for a simpler life. When the Northern Air Corps is wiped out in a catastrophic fire, only Taziri survives to help the marshals pursue the suspects across the skies of Marrakesh. Their investigation reveals a vast conspiracy of deposed aristocrats, wealthy industrialists, and warmongers plotting against the crown. Taziri discovers that her own inventions have been perverted by the conspirators, the cities plunge into violent riots, and their only hope for salvation may be an exiled princess, her swashbuckling escort, and a crippled airship plummeting out of the burning sky.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Sooooo tempting.

I'd take you up on the offer if I didn't already have four books in line for reviews.  Other readers will have had time to post several reviews by the time I got to one or both of your books.

  - Mark


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Mark, I'm happy to send you the books now even if you won't get to them for a little while. It's certainly not a race! If you're genuinely interested in one or both books, shoot me a message and I will send the files.

Cheers!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

High praise for *Heirs of Mars*:

"...I couldn't stop reading and I couldn't blink and my eyes bled and my head and heart expanded from the sheer wonder of it all..."

*-- Marian Allen*


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you. I have sent you a message.


----------



## jasonvanhee (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so new that I don't think a review from me would be of much value, but your sample of Heirs of Mars is really great, and I'd love a chance to review it anyway, if you're interested.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

First, thank you for publicly stating that the sample of *Heirs of Mars* is "really great" which I assume means "the greatest thing ever written."

Second, there's no obligation to review. I'm just making the book available. If you like it, great. If you want to post a review (a glowing 5-star review), that's great too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Review posted.  

Joseph, thank you for letting me read this book,  I enjoyed it, and am looking forward to reading "The Burning Sky".

  - Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

*Heirs of Mars* is now only $0.99.

This is not a sale. With an upcoming sequel, *Heirs of Mars* is now the first in a series of science fiction novels, and I have reduced the price of the first installment to help introduce readers to the series.

So you may rush as slowly as you like to buy *Heirs of Mars* right this second. There is no time limit, no expiration date, no reason to hurry very quickly at all. Buy *Heirs of Mars* now, or buy *Heirs of Mars* two and half minutes from now. The choice is yours.

*Heirs of Mars* is now only $0.99.

Let's look at that cover again:



Yep. That's _Mars_.

*Heirs of Mars* is now only $0.99.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Praise for *Heirs of Mars*:

"Heirs of Mars is a novel that imagines what might (reasonably realistically) happen if a Mars colony actually came into being...

Lewis generates an involved and interesting plotline about desperate people (of whatever sort) who break the careful equilibrium of Mars. The writing is very good, the characters likable, and the plot full of twists and turns.

If the ending seemed a bit sudden after all the had come before, it was still very fitting. I hope to read more about this Mars, and about the solar system that Lewis has populated with all manner of human and robot hopes and failures."


----------



## jasonvanhee (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been quoted!  

And I bought the rest of your books.  I'm hoping/assuming to be equally as pleased.  

Good stuff, sir, good stuff.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

jasonvanhee said:


> I've been quoted!
> 
> And I bought the rest of your books. I'm hoping/assuming to be equally as pleased.
> 
> Good stuff, sir, good stuff.


Thanks Jason, I hope you enjoy them! There are more on the way...


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

It's been a busy couple of days. *Heirs of Mars *has been climbing the charts in the Science Fiction, Adventure, and Technothriller categories. And folks seem really interested in the recent announcement about the upcoming sequel, *Dreams of Inari*.

With 16 reviews up, the consensus seems to be: *Heirs of Mars* is good!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I've discovered reviews of Heirs of Mars on LibraryThing:

Quite a few folks who claim _not _to really like science fiction _do _really like Heirs of Mars! Interesting...


----------



## ScottF (Mar 29, 2011)

Hope its okay if I bump your thread up for two reasons:

1> This is a genuinely interesting concept for a novel, and
2> That raised eyebrow in your photo. 

Cheers and best of luck! Happy sales!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Quite all right, Scott, quite all right.

I don't mind telling you and everyone else that I worked very hard for many months, researching and honing my craft, so that I could create that pose with the up-raised eyebrow in my KindleBoards photo.

Oh, and the book is okay, too.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Joseph,

The concept for "Heirs of Mars" sounds intriguing, and you've gotten some nice reviews, too.  I'm a meat-and-potatoes kind of sci-fi fan, and your book sounds like it's solidly in the traditional sci-fi school.  I'm putting this one on my list of books to look at next month.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Pearson, I hope you take a look and enjoy it. I think the reviews have been very fair and thoughtful (including the criticisms) and give a good sense of the book.

I will point out that I like to mix Big Heavy Ideas with Light Fun Excitement. So one moment you'll be diving deep into the possibilities of artificial intelligence or the nature of the human soul, and the next moment it's all wild car chases and explosive gunfights (on Mars!).


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

We are up to 20 great reviews of *Heirs of Mars*:

"All in all this was a fun-to-read book, which I have already recommended to several friends and family members! I'm looking forward to a either a sequel or prequel to this story."

"The characters are rich, well drawn, I could easily empathize with them. Besides the human emotions, I found interesting to see inside of the dilemmas of clones and androids. There is a lot of action, which makes the book a page turner."


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello readers,

I'd just like to announce the release of the new edition my novel, *Heirs of Mars*. It not only features this snazzy new cover, but also a bonus short story. See details below.



*About the Book*

The dream that was Mars has become a nightmare for the children born there.

Asher roams the vast canyons of Mars in search of dying souls ready for digital reincarnation. But his strange profession has its perils. Those who fear the newborn clones have hunted Asher and his friends for years, claiming the lives of countless innocents, including his daughter.

Claudia hosts the two most popular shows on two worlds, exhausting herself to educate the children of Mars and risking her life to raise the morale of the entire population. But when one of her cohosts is brutally murdered, she'll stop at nothing to avenge his death and make Mars safe again for everyone.

Brought together in a moment of tragedy, Asher and Claudia lead a group of scientists, clones, and bikers on a high-octane charge across frozen deserts and over raging volcanoes to end the first war on Mars.

Heirs of Mars follows the lives of six men and women (not all of them entirely human) from the dusty wind farms of the Valles Marineris to the shining city of New Troy, and from the ancient tunnels beneath the Noctis Labyrinth to the sandy highways where daredevils race on single-wheeled motorcycles for a fleeting glimpse of fame and freedom.

*Bonus Content*: This special edition also includes the short story "To Serve in Hell" from the collection _Heirs of Mars: Preludes_. This story tells the tale of life on Mars for the average family, and reveals the details of the attack on Asher Radescu that begins the novel.

*Genre*: science fiction | action/adventure | cyberpunk | artificial intelligence | cloning | robotics | Mars

*Length*: 368 pages | 92,000 words

*OTHER LINKS*


Read more reader reviews on *Goodreads*.
Read more reader reviews on *LibraryThing*.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Mars fans,

The special edition of Heirs of Mars is now on sale, reduced from $4.99 to $3.99!


----------

